# Permanent Healthcare Fix



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A real shame that none of our politicians dare push this to happen. It is a bit of lengthy read, but it would definitely work. This includes.....



> All providers must post, in their offices and on a public web site without any requirement to sign in or otherwise identify oneself to access it, a full and complete price list which shall apply to every person.
> 
> All customers must be billed for actual charges at the same price on a direct basis at the time the service or product is rendered to them......
> 
> ...


https://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=231949


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got a better idea, Red Lion, . . . yours is good, . . . but mine will work faster.

Make all politicians, dog catcher to president, . . . be subject to a single health care insurance program, . . . they must individually pay the premiums from their own personal pocket. There can be NO discounts given by any hospital for any service to any insurance provider or to any individual. 

Everyone pays the same, regardless of who they are or who owns their insurance.

There can be no deviations for office, age, sex, state, or anything else. One policy fits all.

Then, . . . make it also available to any LAW ABIDING CITIZEN OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, . . . no illegals, . . . no felons, . . . no "green cards".

Also, . . . allow for other insurance plans, offered by businesses or government entities to LEO, firefighters, etc, . . . giving everyone an opportunity to get in or opt out.

Those who opt out of the insurance, . . . or opt for lower values of coverage, . . . pay the difference out of their own pockets.

About 3 or 4 months of that, . . . the insurance problem will be solved, . . . for all of us.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All good ideas. I should also have the right to exclude and be free from sharing the cost of procedures. I should not have to fund sex changes as a part of my risk pool, nor should I have to fund the killing of babies. I should also be allowed to exclude drug treatment for abuse. I am past the 60 mark birth control and pregnancy coverage should be dropped. 
Like my car insurance if I don't want every possible item on the list I should not have to pay for it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, little publicized HR2192 was passed out of the House the same time that the AHCA bill was passed out. This bill would take away any ACA like exemptions from Senators, Congressman and their staff and require that they get healthcare through the ACHA just like all other Americans.

https://www.congress.gov/115/bills/hr2192/BILLS-115hr2192ih.pdf

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/115/hr2192


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Well, little publicized HR2192 was passed out of the House the same time that the AHCA bill was passed out. This bill would take away any ACA like exemptions from Senators, Congressman and their staff and require that they get healthcare through the ACHA just like all other Americans.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/115/bills/hr2192/BILLS-115hr2192ih.pdf
> 
> https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/115/hr2192


as it should be, No lawmaker should be exempt from any law passed!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The only fix for government healthcare is to repeal the monstrosity in it's entirety.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get government out of all healthcare and healthcare insurance. Let the free market be the free market. The US had the best health care in the history of the world before obamacare and medicare. Go back to what works


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We can wish for government to be out of healthcare. But it will never happen . About 40% of the country is dependent on Government for nearly every thing in their life. Right down to the phone they use to deal drugs. College students demand you buy their birth control and condoms and we do. It never ends.
Add to that the many the think Healthcare is a right and should be free, the government will run healthcare. Of course will all know nothing is free so we will pay for it by another name. The only thing we can control is how much it covers.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> We can wish for government to be out of healthcare. But it will never happen . About 40% of the country is dependent on Government for nearly every thing in their life. Right down to the phone they use to deal drugs. College students demand you buy their birth control and condoms and we do. It never ends.
> Add to that the many the think Healthcare is a right and should be free, the government will run healthcare. Of course will all know nothing is free so we will pay for it by another name. The only thing we can control is how much it covers.


Government makes money off of it too. And I am sure many many politicians get some fine kickbacks too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many of the actors and politicians that are attacking the latest attempt to fix obamacare are on oabamcare? How many of them even have a clue what obamacare has done to rates? ZERO.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Greg Guthfield hit it on the head last night, the problem with healthcare are all the idiots out there that call 911 for an ambulance and trip to the emergency room for gas, a cough, or any other stupid reason instead of sucking it up and waiting for convenient care to open. A good portion of said idiots used to just not have insurance and wouldn't pay for services rendered and other patients had to pick up the costs. Now they have insurance that the tax payers are picking up and still aren't paying their part of the costs so now we're paying for their insurance coverage and for what they don't pay for at the hospital. Not even to mention when people with legit emergencies are sitting dying in their homes because the ambulance is busy transporting Joe Moron over a headache. Or the ones that don't abuse the system yet get screwed by the insane costs of health care.

You want to fix healthcare, then tell these idiots that they are idiots, give them some gasx or an aspirin whichever is appropriate and send them packing. You need to open up competition for coverage nationwide. You need to cap civil torts except in cases of extreme gross negligence, the type that gets a license to practice taken away. I'm leery of capping profits for big pharmaceutical, they are the ones that are developing the new drugs, new treatments, and the new advances in medicine. They aren't doing this out of the goodness of their hearts, they are doing it to make money. I think the system would eventually take care of itself without government intervention, if they make their products cost too much then nobody will be able to afford it and insurance wont allow it. I suspect they would work with the insurance companies to find that sweet spot in the price point.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait until you have a single payer system. 40% of the people will be making trips to the doctor almost everyday. If you need an MRI you will wait 6-12 months. That is if you can get it approved. Chances are you will seldom see a Doctor, it will be a nurse. That is what people want let have . We had a chance to stop it when Obama passed Obamacare now it is to late.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Wait until you have a single payer system. 40% of the people will be making trips to the doctor almost everyday. If you need an MRI you will wait 6-12 months. That is if you can get it approved. Chances are you will seldom see a Doctor, it will be a nurse. That is what people want let have . We had a chance to stop it when Obama passed Obamacare now it is to late.


Unfortunately we are well on our way to a single payer system. I believe that was the whole point of Obamacare, change the system to the point where it is too screwed up to work while at the same time making it political suicide to get rid of it all together. Obama and crew wanted to fundamentally change America, well they partially succeeded on this point.

At the same time, my primary care physician is a nurse practitioner and not a doctor. She was recommended to me by family and going to her is one of the best moves I've made in a while. I had around 5 years where I didn't take care of myself due to depression and it really took a toll on me. I'm finally getting to the point where I feel good again and I have her to thank for that. I have no problem that she is a nurse practitioner and not a doctor.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Unfortunately we are well on our way to a single payer system. I believe that was the whole point of Obamacare, change the system to the point where it is too screwed up to work while at the same time making it political suicide to get rid of it all together. Obama and crew wanted to fundamentally change America, well they partially succeeded on this point.
> 
> At the same time, my primary care physician is a nurse practitioner and not a doctor. She was recommended to me by family and going to her is one of the best moves I've made in a while. I had around 5 years where I didn't take care of myself due to depression and it really took a toll on me. I'm finally getting to the point where I feel good again and I have her to thank for that. I have no problem that she is a nurse practitioner and not a doctor.


You are correct that ACA was not meant to be successful, but to fail. Fail bad enough while Obama was in office, or when his anointed successor, HRC was in office and then single payer would be introduced to combat the "greedy insurance companies" and fix the mess.
It is pretty common for Nurse Practitioners and Doctors Assistance to be the primary care providers for folks given that it saves that insurance companies quite a bit in $ and also because MD's are still in short supply.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RedLion said:


> You are correct that ACA was not meant to be successful, but to fail. Fail bad enough while Obama was in office, or when his anointed successor, HRC was in office and then single payer would be introduced to combat the "greedy insurance companies" and fix the mess.
> It is pretty common for Nurse Practitioners and Doctors Assistance to be the primary care providers for folks given that it saves that insurance companies quite a bit in $ and also because MD's are still in short supply.


What I could also see happening, and some companies have already started this, is for a company to basically create and staff their own internal healthcare clinic. Its cheaper to pay for a doctor and a couple nurses and not charge employees for regular routine stuff and insure the more expensive catastrophic stuff that requires hospitalization.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Aetna is going to fix it all . They are quitting. Obamacare is working just fine. if you can get it and then of course you can afford $8,000 deductibles.

"Aetna to Completely Pull Out of ObamaCare Exchanges by 2018"

Aetna to Completely Pull Out of ObamaCare Exchanges by 2018 | Fox Business


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Relevant to this thread. ACA has little to do with the real problem. Healthcare and health insurance are two separate things folks.



> To Fix Healthcare, We Need To Repeal A Lot More Than Obamacare


https://mises.org/blog/fix-healthcare-we-need-repeal-lot-more-obamacare


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Relevant to this thread. ACA has little to do with the real problem. Healthcare and health insurance are two separate things folks.


Sir, you are so right!


----------

